# IVF turns 30



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7505635.stm

/links


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

It's amazing let's hope in years to come it progresses even more and continues to help  many more people like us longing for a family


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank Goodness for patrick steptoe and robert edwards eh!!! truly amazing!!!

  and long may it continue!!


----------

